# Custom made carbon fiber Emerald 9 string!!!!



## paper_kitten (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW! i have just seen this. i think this can be of interest for you

I used to think that carbon fiber instruments can only be made with a mould and that you can't modify anything, but there are a bunch of custom made guitars by Emerald guitars (from Ireland). They have some amazing 7 string acoustic guitars in their production but this guitar is just too much! i freaked out!

They were famous a bit back ago making real the guitar on the cover of Steve Vai's Ultrazone. I have just asked the builder, Alistair Hay, and the price is even below most custom wood guitars! i absolutely love my Emerald travel size X7 and i'm really considering ordering one like this but 8 strings are enough for me. I have a Wes Lambe in Charlie Hunter Novax style and i always wanted a acoustic version of it, but all the guitar builders i asked were too far out of my reach economically

i think something is changing in the world of carbon fiber building. the possibilities of custom made carbon fiber guitars really appeal me! i'm tired of seen my guitars suffering at airports and so, but none of the factory models are close to what i'm looking for

isn't it beautiful? 






9 string Fan fret Guitar


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 2, 2011)

That is a damn sexy guitar. I've been highly interested in carbon fiber guitars for a while now, and this only makes the GAS worse.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 2, 2011)

I should get one of these as a companion to my carbon fiber electric...


----------



## TMM (Feb 2, 2011)

I can only imagine how ungodly expensive that thing was.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 2, 2011)

I would love a carbon fibre acoustic, or even necks on electrics. It would be nice where I live to have less moisture sensitivity, given the hot wet summers and cold dry winters.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 2, 2011)

That's pretty cool


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 2, 2011)

They make fantastic acoustic bass guitars.


----------



## whisper (Feb 2, 2011)

what's up with the spacing between 7th and 8th strings? optical illusion?


----------



## paper_kitten (Feb 2, 2011)

this is for sure a wonderful instrument. i don't know if prices can be posted on this forum, but i can tell you that it is less expensive than you think. cheaper than a solidbody electric 8 strings fan fretted Novax, for example.

i have seen some pics closely and i bet there is an optical illusion on the string spacing because of the high string gauge on the bottom strings.

i have to add that the basses on this guitar really sound great! no acoustic compromises. the builder says that is 'really powerful and piano like'!


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks incredible, I'd love to feel/hear one in person some day.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 2, 2011)

Sick


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 2, 2011)

That is really cool. Any idea what the scale lengths are?


----------



## adrock (Feb 3, 2011)

absolutely beautiful. i want it so bad.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 3, 2011)

That is what dreams are made of.


----------



## LordCashew (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn. I want one hardcore.


----------



## Durero (Feb 3, 2011)

Holy shit!

I'm in lust 

I've been fantasizing about a 9-string acoustic for years.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn that's hot.


----------



## paper_kitten (Feb 3, 2011)

Alistair Hay, the builder told me the lowest string is 28.5'. i don't know but the 1st string seems like 25' or so. anyway, as it is custom made he is open to anything! any kind of string configurations, neck profiles, scale lenghts and so! i was shocked by the low price also

i want to order one badly!!!

check this album in flickr
custom Emerald 9 string


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 3, 2011)

The prices seem reasonable at least for their "production" models.Sweet!And the red carbon fiber looks killer!Even the green one in their site

Emerald Guitars - Welcome to the Frontpage

plus they can put a high grade veneer on it if you don't like the futuristic looks


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 3, 2011)

paper_kitten said:


> Alistair Hay, the builder told me the lowest string is 27'. i don't know but the 1st string seems like 25' or so. anyway, as it is custom made he is open to anything! any kind of string configurations, neck profiles, scale lenghts and so! i was shocked by the low price also
> 
> i want to order one badly!!!
> 
> ...



How much did he say the fanned stuff was? I don't see the price listed on his site?


----------



## vhmetalx (Feb 3, 2011)

its so beautiful i cried. i love carbon fiber...


----------



## vansinn (Feb 3, 2011)

Emerald Guitars - Custom Guitars

I'd really like a lucky charm like this..
Ohh, very cool instruments BTW, thanks for info/links


----------



## paper_kitten (Feb 3, 2011)

can prices be posted on this forum?

anyway, if you are interested on the price send me a private message and i'll tell you. the cheapest of this kind of guitars i've ever seen anyway

this model is not listed as it is not a production model, it is custom work

i have one X7 travel guitar on green finish and it is far better looking than on the pics. it's stunning! i'm madly in love with it!

they also have 7 string acoustics at very good prices and the seventh string really sounds


----------



## emerald guitars (Feb 3, 2011)

I was told there was some talk about the 9 string on here so thought Id drop by. 
This is a great forum and with my love for 7 strings I might hang here a bit more. 
The 9 string was a special comission that I just completed. Carbon fibre is incredible for these sort of guitars with its strength and resonance. You can build the top light and responsive without fear of it failing. 
The scale is 28.5" on the low A and runs to 25.5" on the treble side. 
The Fan fret is perfect for this as it gives me great tension on the low strings with defined trebles. Its the only way to do these guitars properly. 
The customer plays fingerstyle and wanted wide spacing so it has a 3" nut width. Its actually easier to play than youd think and the neck is super thin to make it feel smaller. 
One unique feature is the half heel. The heel is only on the bass side so you get much better access to the upper frets. 
This is one of the biggest sounding guitars ive built with a sound as big as a grand piano. 
Ive looked the rules and it doesnt say I cant list a price so I can tell you something like this runs about &#8364;3K but less exotic configurations can be had for much less. My 7 strings start at &#8364;1350
If there is a problem with listing prices then please let me know and Ill remove it. 
You can see a slide show of it here. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/buildanorphanageinaday/sets/72157625949618460/show/ 

9 string Fan fret Guitar


----------



## BangandBreach (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Durero (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting Alistair 

Looking forward to seeing more of your amazing builds


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 3, 2011)

There's no rule agaisnt listing prices, not quite sure where that notion came from


----------



## paper_kitten (Feb 4, 2011)

you know, there are a lot of forums out there that have the policy of no posting any prices, so i thought it was better to ask before doing something wrong


----------



## I AM THE OCEAN (Feb 4, 2011)

Just when I thought 8 strings weren't enough...


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 4, 2011)

emerald guitars said:


> Ive looked the rules and it doesnt say I cant list a price so I can tell you something like this runs about &#8364;3K but less exotic configurations can be had for much less. My 7 strings start at &#8364;1350



Wow! At the current exchange rate that's only like $4K USD! Not terrible for a custom fanned carbon fiber acoustic really... might have to think about this one! 

Also,  to the forum!


----------



## freepower (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey emerald, you might remember me, I sent you an email to say hi about a year back, hope things are great. I didn't realise you were doing fanned fret stuff or I might have kicked your door down then. 

And for those who haven't seen it - 







http://www.emeraldguitars.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=14&Itemid=79


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 5, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> There's no rule agaisnt listing prices, not quite sure where that notion came from



It comes from the fact that most companies/builders don't like their prices being advertised because they're insane and would rather have to deal with tons of quote requests from tire-kickers than actually build instruments


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 5, 2011)

Amazing looking guitar man. I love the sound holes. Very different.


----------



## vansinn (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovely instruments. I've seen carbon used before, but only rarely with such good looks.
I'm duying to hear/try one.
The half-heel is a great idea, hehe, I've also played with that idea 
I wonder what a semi-classical eight-stringer with a cutaway, designed for composite strings like i.e. Hannabach Goldens, would run at..


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 5, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> It comes from the fact that most companies/builders don't like their prices being advertised because they're insane and would rather have to deal with tons of quote requests from tire-kickers than actually build instruments



No, it happens because prices of materials and time are prone to fluctuate with demand and availability, and it's much easier to provide individualized quotes than try to explain why this other guy's guitar cost so much less than your quote.


----------



## emerald guitars (Feb 7, 2011)

Im really happy with how well this 9 string has been received. It was a custom comission that got me head scratching but when we work it out it all became clear and has turned out to be an amazing instrument. 
The customer wanted a really wide spacing for fingerstyle leaving a super wide neck so we made it super stiff added 2 truss rods and kept it super thin, its only 18mm tick at the centre. To give better access to the lower frets I came up with the half heel. It really helps. You now have easy access to the 21st fret. It also looks great. 
The offset soundholes work great on this guitar as it makes the top much more stable and can be built lighter and more responsive also it really helps project to the player. 
This is the first fan fret Ive done but Im sold on the concept and a few more are coming through soon but maybe not quite as extreme. Ive done quite a few 7 string and Baritone guitars and fan fret really makes sense here. I think A jumbo fan fret 7 would be great with a 25.5 to 27" fan. 
As you can see from the dragon guitar that was posted I like to get a bit creative so this extended range stuff is right up my street. 
I must post pictures of my 12 string acoustic bass. 
Alistair


----------



## emerald guitars (Mar 1, 2011)

I finally got a video made for the 9 string. 
Check out its beautiful full tone here. 
The player is Peter Vail


----------



## XEN (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow. Such beautiful tone!


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 1, 2011)

That is beautiful


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful music, and the whole pitch range has such good tone. The wide neck, angular headstock and red tuners make that one of the most gorgeous guitar necks I've seen.


----------



## Tirell (Mar 7, 2011)

This is just so awesome that I regret not being an acoustic player


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 7, 2011)

Alistair, the tone on that guitar is phenomenal, nothing gets lost, and it sounds very alive. Is the strap really connected mid neck (as it appears, I know this was a custom so probably not the norm either way). The chimeyness of the high strings sounds like something really special imo.


----------



## Qweklain (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy crap... the tone of that is absolutely incredible!! When I saw it I thought it would probably sound awesome, but I had no idea it would ring out as pure as that video depicts!! Now I want one so damn bad, but just not a 9-string. Damn you money... damn you!!


----------



## ElRay (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow!! That is one of the few "perfect out of the box", no tweaks needed guitars I've seen.

The wider neck also make me more comfortable about the direction I'm going.

Ray


----------



## Explorer (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm going to look into selling a few Rainsongs. I'm seriously considering buying an Emerald 9 in the next year....


----------



## adrock (Mar 9, 2011)

my god that guitar sounds beautiful...


----------



## dave_elliott (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm the very lucky guy who asked Alistair at Emerald Guitar do this 9 string. He's the go-to guy for custom carbons. . .the only one in the world, I think.

I just got it from Ireland today - the range feels like a piano, and you can actually reach across the neck for all strings without having a paw like a catcher's mitt. . . Alistair had strung it down to about an .82 string. . .wasn't deep enough for me, so I just replaced the low string with a .95 (!) (from Newtone) which really kicks it down. 

Now, I have to work something up for YouTube. . .it actually plays much more easily than it looks. . . it's easier to play if you don't look at the neck since the string spacing is just like a 1.75" acoustic.

And Paper Kitten is right; it's not stratospherically expensive; much closer to the list price of a Martin D35 than Traugott territory. . .

drDave_elliot


----------



## 80H (Mar 16, 2011)

ooh. i've never built a guitar before, but i want to build my own carbon fiber 8 semi hollow now. go time.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 16, 2011)

dave_elliott said:


> I'm the very lucky guy who asked Alistair at Emerald Guitar do this 9 string. He's the go-to guy for custom carbons. . .the only one in the world, I think.
> ...
> And Paper Kitten is right; it's not stratospherically expensive; much closer to the list price of a Martin D35 than Traugott territory. . .
> 
> drDave_elliot



I can agree to the pricings. Of sourse any custom acoustic has a tag on it, but I asked a quote for a custom fanned 8-string semi-classical and were pleasently surprised, plus Alistair is very interested in such projects.
I have too many things going, so it'll have to wait till later, though, but I know now where to go


----------

